# IF VML Problem



## GalaxyWarrior (12. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe ein Problem mit eine If VML abfrage. Ich habe folgenden Code


```
<!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75"
 coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" o:preferrelative="t" path="m@4@5l@4@11@9@11@9@5xe"
 filled="f" stroked="f">
 <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"/>
 <v:formulas>
  <v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"/>
  <v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"/>
  <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"/>
  <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"/>
  <v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"/>
  <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"/>
  <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"/>
  <v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"/>
 </v:formulas>
 <v:path o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"/>
 <o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"/>
</v:shapetype><v:shape id="Grafik_x0020_0" o:spid="_x0000_i1025" type="#_x0000_t75"
 alt="" style='width:97.5pt;
 height:36.75pt;visibility:visible'>
 <v:imagedata src="image001.jpg" o:title="image001"/>
</v:shape><![endif]--><![if !vml]><img width=130 height=49
src="image002.jpg"
alt="image002.jpg" v:shapes="Grafik_x0020_0"><![endif]>
```

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist VML für die Darstellung von Bildern in Mails gedacht (ich habe diese Mail nicht erstellt, ich habe nur Probleme diese in einem Tool zu verarbeiten  Mein Wissen über VML ist quasi nicht existent)

Wenn jetzt image001 nicht verfügbar ist, so kann ich die HTML Datei noch problemlos im Browser anzeigen lassen.
Wenn image002 nicht verfügbar ist, dann funktioniert das eben nicht mehr, auch wenn image001 verfügbar ist (ich vermute das liegt an der if weiche, weil im Browser !vml gilt?)

Ich habe nun ein Tool, welches die HTML Datei einliest, images per Regex findet und das ganze als Mail mit embedded images verschickt. Wenn jetzt eines der beiden Bilder nicht verfügbar ist und somit nicht in die Mail eingebunden werden kann, wird in der Mail leider gar kein Bild gezeigt, dabei ist es egal ob image001 oder image002 nicht eingebunden werden konnte.

Müsste nicht zumindest in einem Fall das Bild gezeigt werden (also meiner Meinung nach, wenn image001 existiert aber image002 nicht).
Kann man das irgendwie beheben (außer die Bilder verfügbar machen, aber ich will das so Benutzerfreundlich wie möglich, die meisten die das Tool benutzen, haben keine Ahnung wie die HTML Datei erstellt wird, die verschicken das nur)

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

